# [Ayuda] Convertir conexion para auto a conexion para hogar



## Skazi (Jun 13, 2011)

Que tal foreros

bueno aqui les traigo una duda que tengo respecto a una aspiradora de mano que tengo empolvada desde hace un tiempo y quisiera darle uso pero en mi hogar ya que ya no tengo coche




lo primero que me viene a mi mente es cortar la conexion para el auto y ponerle una clavija pero por el asunto de los volts no se que tan perdujicial sea

o de plano comprar un adaptador como este http://bit.ly/lYSmQz

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Skazi dijo:


> lo primero que me viene a mi mente es cortar la conexion para el auto y ponerle una clavija pero por el asunto de los volts no se que tan perdujicial sea



Si que es perjudicial  si es que lo vas a conectar directo al tomacorrientes de tu casa, Porque te da 120 VAC y tu aspiradora pide 12VDC osea en otras palabras te la quemaria.

Lo que puedes hacer es usar una fuente de 12 VDC, (si la quieres hacer tu mismo, hay muchas aqui en el foro) o puedes usar algun adaptador universal o de 12VDC que tengas, y hacer las conexiones respectivas...



Skazi dijo:


> o de plano comprar un adaptador como este http://bit.ly/lYSmQz



El adaptador esta simpatico....


----------



## jol45 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola Skazi
             Lo mas prudente seria que averigues que intensidad de corriente consume el artefacto para que puedas contruir o comprar el adaptador adecuado.

           Saludos


----------



## Skazi (Jun 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias a los 2 por sus respuestas de cualquier forma voy a probar el adaptador si no funciona ya les estare contando que pasa


----------

